# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Airlift

## ipaul888

sekarang lagi model airlift, apa sudah ada yang coba membuatnya? mohon yang sudah pernah tahu share gambar dan cara kerjanya

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

http://www.airlift.eu/index.php?lang=UK , di sini cukup jelas penjelasan tentang airlift system dengan system terpasang menggunakan acrylic.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nklauss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Habis coba-coba airlift. 

Wihhh... it works meski kedalaman nya dibawah 70cm, lift yang diperoleh over 15cm.
Sementara hanya coba konsepnya saja, masih ditiup-tiup pakai mulut via selang airline dan ujungnya ditambah airstone.
Pipa 1 inci.



Action sederhana...

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

